# West Branch Crappie Results



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Well, not the best day I've had, not the worst. At least the heavy storms they called for held off.

My buddy Chris and I managed to get 5th place out of 26 teams. Not bad. We weighed 14.15 lbs of crappies on a 20 fish limit. First place was 19.05lb, second and 3rd was both just over 18lb. Big fish was a pig 16 inch crappie. A real monster. Chris got one bass and hooked into a BIG pike which straightened his hook pretty quick. 

We didn't get in the money, but we still caught a nice limit of fish and had a lot of fun doing it. We caught 30 crappie today, only kept 23. 

Saw Ruminator out there. Pretty nice crappies caught, eh Jim??? LOL

Carl


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Way to go Carl..sounds like a fun day.
Those damn weather men suck!
I had the batteries charged,lunch packed and was headed to Nimisila at 5:00 this morning.
Checked the weather before bed last night,and they were calling for 25-30 mph east winds and strong storms this morning...never happened.
Looked like a pretty good fishing day!


----------



## Mr. Creosote (Apr 6, 2004)

Good to hear you guys made a good showing. WB can be tough. I remember last year many teams never caught a fish. Good job.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks guys. I was sweating the weather reports too. But then I figure, when they say it'll be nice, it's not, so there's just as much chance for them to predict bad weather and have it be nice! 

My neighbor hit Nimisila today. 5 bass, 12 crappie. I guess you missed them Lew!
LOL


Carl


----------



## Scott C (Apr 20, 2004)

if the tourney limit was 20 fish, why did you keep 23? seems a little odd, but h#ll, aint we all. good job, get er done!!!


----------



## Mr. Creosote (Apr 6, 2004)

I just got off the phone with a buddy who fished the derby. He told me that he saw the winners wading inside of the mouth of the stone bridge bay. They had stepped out of their boats in waders and were dipping in the backs of the willows where they could't reach from the boats. There was no shore fishing according to the rules. I believe they should have been dq'ed.


----------



## TIGHTLINER (Apr 7, 2004)

Where exactly is the stone bridge bay at? or near? give a road name please, i was in the tourney but didn't weigh in, cuz we only caught 2 all day. I'm stil trying to learn the lake. Who's gonna fish the milton tourney on may 1?


----------



## Mr. Creosote (Apr 6, 2004)

The stone bridge bay is located on the north side, west of Rock Springs road ramp. It's the biggest bay in the res. The stone bridge is actually a railroad tressel that spans a feeder creek which feeds the very back end of the bay.
There are also a transmission lines running over the bay, you can't miss it.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

That's a good spot to fish. Glad they found them. They were fishing from a boat, but did wade also. I'm not going to split hairs over it. They had some nice fish, that's for sure. My buddy and I fished the same pattern, the willows, but the bigger ones weren't where we were.

As far as keeping 23, the limit was 20, we weighed 20. But 23 will get eaten with a good heart! We caught 30, but figured we'd had enough. 

Anyway, the freezer's looking pretty good now. 

Carl


----------

